# Lady



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Started on something new for the time being, something quick though. Here's how its coming along.

Would love some feedback!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Perfect symmetry, and she is beautiful. You do fantastic work.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Beautiful, nothing else to say really.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

You do amazing portrait work! She is just beautiful! 

I am a bit jealous, I am struggling with portraits and I think I am losing the battle.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

kpnuts said:


> Beautiful, nothing else to say really.


Thank you!



TerryCurley said:


> Perfect symmetry, and she is beautiful. You do fantastic work.


Thank you Terry, you do fantastic work yourself. I can see a proportion issue with this drawing though, which i may need to fix 



Susan Mulno said:


> You do amazing portrait work! She is just beautiful!
> 
> I am a bit jealous, I am struggling with portraits and I think I am losing the battle.


Thank you Susan! No need to be jealous, ive been drawing on and off for 3 years (2 years really i guess since i had like a year off last year), and I still can't even get the correct proportions. Sigh


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

she's great, I'd make the eyes bigger especially her left, or bring that left cheek in a little, love the shading =)


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

@meli Thanks for the feedback  I doubt il be able to make the eyes bigger now but i can bring the cheek in a little, I couldn't see what was making it look a bit strange, but your right about both the eyes and cheek. Thanks for that!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Okay, so I changed the face. The eye, the cheek shape. 
The eyes look odd now, I can't get our right eye to be the same size as our left, it looks weird and is bugging me. 

BUT i think it's looking better than the previous wip, but that could just be me. Maybe i've ruined it .. :surprise:

Your thoughts would be appreciated :angel:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

I certainly don't think you've ruined it, that's the problem with pencil, it's not easily corrected, in that respect meli is lucky digitally you can delete and redo things without any side effects, not so easy with a physical thing. ( not that I'm saying meli isn't fantastic at what she does, I'm a fan of her work)


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

you could try extending her right brow inwards a little but I think she looks great as she is just perfect :smile:
are you working from a reference of this lady?


----------

